# How do you achieve?



## Sophi (Mar 19, 2013)

Basically, what do you consider "achievement" in your life?

For me, it is when I create something. Write a story, draw a picture, etc. My friend loves checklists. If it is written on a checklist, and she can mark it off, she feels accomplished. What's yours?


----------



## baby blue me (May 9, 2014)

Mostly, when I outwit my fear/s, surpass my shortcomings, and rise above my imperfections (no time to specify).


----------



## outofplace (Dec 19, 2012)

When I overcome obstacles in my life or do the impossible.


----------



## Lady Isla (Feb 20, 2015)

I'm sure there are other times, but mostly when I create or solve something. Also when I've reached a goal I've set for myself.


----------



## EndsOfTheEarth (Mar 14, 2015)

When I manage to deplete my hoard of fabric, even if by a tiny amount. I love my hoard but it's testament to many projects planned and left undone.


----------



## Feather Yewfrost (Mar 30, 2015)

I consider a great _achievement_ when I put a sincere smile in the face of someone who was having a bad day.


----------



## Phantaspark (Feb 6, 2015)

When I actually finish something that I've started.


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist (Sep 9, 2013)

When I spend enough time working on something to surprise myself/invent/discover something new in which I see value.
Someone on PerC once said "fuck around until something magical happens"  (wish I could attribute the quote)

Checklists are far less inspiring, and far more forgetable, but they work too.


----------



## kiwig0ld (Nov 7, 2010)

finishing something. 
actually seeing physical results of my work.


----------



## Clyme (Jul 17, 2014)

Sophi said:


> Basically, what do you consider "achievement" in your life?
> 
> For me, it is when I create something. Write a story, draw a picture, etc. My friend loves checklists. If it is written on a checklist, and she can mark it off, she feels accomplished. What's yours?


Achievement, to me, is growth. When I grow and mature emotionally and mentally through my life experiences, I view it as an achievement. As I become more aware of the world around me, as I learn and understand things better - that's what an achievement is for me.


----------



## ForHonorAndGlory (May 5, 2015)

Checklists, checklists, and more checklists. Because I work alone and at a job that requires keeping an orderly day-to-day schedule, I have a little leather journal that I keep around me always. It has my list of daily exercises, my calorie counting goals (trying to get in better shape for a pageant with a swimsuit competition at the end of the summer), and my word-count goals for my book. Every time I check off a little box, it's like angels are singing in my heart, it's so satisfying. No joke. :laughing:


----------



## chanteuse (May 30, 2014)

At the end of each year I'd look back to see if I've accomplished something, tried something new, changed for the better, made friends, and loved. If the answer was yes, I'd considered them achievements. A sense of worth is built upon these little nuggets I gained each and every passing year. This self worth is not based on comparing myself to other people but to my younger self. Improvement is achievement.


----------

